# Reno Bottle Show Finds



## Nevadabottles (Jul 17, 2015)

I got these for a steal at the Reno Bottle show. The best are probably the "Best by the dam" and the Delaware punch from Las Vegas, Nevada.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 17, 2015)

I got these ones for free, the G.A.K are from Goldfield, Nevada.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice score. The G.A.K. is actually from Winnemucca.  ~Mike


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 17, 2015)

You have a really good eye. Love the color of the Congress water. The Gold Hill druggist is cool too !


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry guys my mistake, like Rockhounder55 said it is from Winnemucca. I got G.B.C confused with the G.A.K, and thanks Mitch.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 18, 2015)

nice buys! I love those GAK bottles! Also that Gold Hill druggist is mighty nice.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes those G.A.K. ones are awesome. I got the gold hill one for almost nothing because of this. Without the lip chip that would have been a $120+ bottle.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 18, 2015)

Today was a soda for sure, with three big deals towards the end of the show. I still got 2 cool whiskey and some medicines.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 18, 2015)

More bottles.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 19, 2015)

Great stuff! that sided soda is awesome as well as the 3 cobalts! I wish I could come home from shows with those kind of results! You are getting a great collection together very quickly!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks Spencer. My favorite is the Bay City Sodawater from San Francisco. When I went out exploring on the old V&T railroad I had found a chunk of the bottle. I had always wanted one since, and now I have one!


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 19, 2015)

Awh man thats awesome! I love when that happens! Last month in a pit we were digging, shards of a druggist i really wanted but didnt have kept popping up, but no whole ones until we were cleaning out the bottom, then boom! Undamaged example. Its best when you're teased by shards a little bit first


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 19, 2015)

Congrats on the cobalt sodas, the C&K Eagle is a good one too!! nice start to a soda collection!!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 19, 2015)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jul 20, 2015)

Any show where you can pick up 3 cobalts is a great show. Congrats on the terrific finds!!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks BellwoodBoys, those cobalts are very cool (probably my favorite bottles now).


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn that was a great haul for just one show. In the past three years I haven't come up with that many total bottles for all the shows I attended. I find 90% of my new acquisitions on ebay.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 29, 2015)

I got that Delaware Punch, and that Miami, FL is a nice one. I have been looking for one of those haha.


----------



## TheBombersDream (Aug 15, 2015)

Great score! I really love some of those druggist bottles! Thanks for sharing.


----------

